# Help finding instructions for two kits...



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

I just won an auction on Ebay for a couple of Shelby Cobra kits. I know I can go to the company's website and ask them if they can send me replacement instruction sheets, but I have to have the kit numbers to do so. So I thought I'd ask if you all might know where to get them. The auction is here:

Two Shelby Cobras

Since I just won the auction, it'll be a while before I have them in hand to find the sheets myself. I'd appreciate any help you can offer.

Of course, it's just a model car. I've built plenty over the years. I'm sure I can figure it out if I don't have the sheets. But it would be useful to have them around.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd like to help you out, but I've never built a Monogram Cobra. I'm fairly certain that these are the same kit with different box art, so one set of instructions should work for both. $10+shipping sounds like a pretty good deal on these two for a Cobra fan!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

That's what I was thinking when I found them.
I have a 1/24 Jada Cobra, but it's all pimped out with low-profile tires and such. I've wanted a real racing style one for a while, and this way I can build one as a racer and the other can get a custom paint job (once I decide what that would be...).


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

My usual spot for all instruction sheets surprisingly doesn't have them! Anyway, this sheet should help you since Monogram was absorbed by Revell:
Revell Cobra 427
I would also check Spotlight Hobbies and email Tom Carter to see if he might have them on hand.

Chris


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Oh, yes - Drastic Plastic - I was thinking of going there as well until I saw your post, Chris.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

What a steal you got there. Sucks I didn't see it, Union is only 20 minutes from where I live.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I found it with only 11 hours to go. I put my bid in before work, and it nagged at me all day that someone would snipe me at the last minute. I called my wife on the way home from work to see if I'd lost out or not so she could up the bid if needed just before it ended.

Around these parts, there are only two stores that sell model kits and I'd not find even one car for $10, let alone two.

The downside is that I'm a cheapskate, I took the cheaper shipping option. So between them waiting for my paypal payment to clear (on a holiday weekend no less), and the shipping time, it'll be next month before I get them in, I'm sure.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

And as for paint job...

I haven't decided if I want to do the traditional blue with white stripes, or if I want to replace my yellow one with black stripes. I love yellow and black. That's how I'm going to paint my truck one of these days.

The second one, I'm thinking...well take a look at this Lotus Elise:
Lotus Elise Tiger


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn that sucks waiting that long.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Even if you took Parcel Post it shouldn't take more than ten days maximum from Jersey to Illinois I would think.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

That's true. But there's also the time for the payment to clear. It's a holiday weekend, so the soonest will be Tuesday. However, the ebay transaction says it could hold until the 19th. 

So I'm still looking at the end of the month. Which is fine by me. Gives me time to plan out the build and track down instructions if possible. (And clear my workspace...it has the guts of about 4 different abandoned projects on it.)


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try this: http://manuals.hobbico.com/rvl/80-7367.pdf


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

They arrived today! Serious searching begins tonight after work. 

One thing though:
Either Monogram or Jada Toys has (had) a problem with scale, because I have a 1:24 Jada Cobra and it's bigger than either of these kits, even though all three are supposed to be the same scale.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Try this: http://manuals.hobbico.com/rvl/80-7367.pdf


I printed these out, and in both kits, almost every part number matches up. The differences are mainly where one kit is to be built as a street rod, and the other is for racing.

This is cool. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

*My First WIP*

And here we are with the first WIP shot. This is by no means a final version of the mask I'll be using. This is a quick and dirty "this is what I'm thinking" kind of thing.









Doing this showed me that I was thinking about the steps in reverse order. Instead of a white/orange blend first, I'll be doing the black first, and just masking the stripes.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that sounds like it will come out nice - looking forward to seeing the paint go on


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

tolenmar said:


> I printed these out, and in both kits, almost every part number matches up. The differences are mainly where one kit is to be built as a street rod, and the other is for racing.
> 
> This is cool. Thanks for the help!


You're quite welcome, glad I could help!


----------

